# Mt Sunapee



## Puck it (Jun 4, 2009)

Thinking of doing a Mt Sunapee hike on Sunday.  Does any one know how the black flies are in that area?


----------



## powbmps (Jun 4, 2009)

I haven't seen any black flies in a while.  Plenty of mosquitos in the woods, but they have gotten better due to the lack of rain.  Should be fine out on the trails, especially if there is a breeze.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Jonni (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah mosquitoes can be pretty bad, but nothing overly unbearable. Which way are you thinking of going up?


----------



## Puck it (Jun 5, 2009)

Jonni said:


> Yeah mosquitoes can be pretty bad, but nothing overly unbearable. Which way are you thinking of going up?


 

I will be up there with the wife and dogs.  We probably be taking the Ridge trail up and come down Bonaza or Blast Off.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 5, 2009)

Can't remember the name of the trail for the life of me right now, but I love the trail that ends at the pond.  Very cool cliffs on the opposite shore!


----------



## Puck it (Jun 5, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Can't remember the name of the trail for the life of me right now, but I love the trail that ends at the pond. Very cool cliffs on the opposite shore!


 

Where are you talking about?  We are hiking up the ski trails.  What pond?


----------



## Jonni (Jun 5, 2009)

The "pond" is Lake Solitude off from the summit of the mountain. It's an extra 2 miles round trip from the summit, but it is very worth it. To get to the trail follow the work road down under the Sun Bowl lift down past Million Dollar View to the top of the Stovepipe trail. You'll see the Lake Solitude Trail sign on skier's right of the trail right before the road curves to the left. Decent hike through the woods with negligible elevation gain or loss.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, I definately want to snowshoe theresomtime in the winter from the ski trail.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 5, 2009)

Andrew Brook Trail to Lake Solitude, and then Solitude Trail to summit


----------



## Swamp Dog (Jun 5, 2009)

You should be fine as far as bugs go.  This weekend is the Mooseman Triathlon Festival at Newfound Lake and all the mosquitoes and black flies are scheduled to be over there  :lol:


----------

